# Bossman Redfish Series 2014 New Smyrna Beach Florida



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Great, another non CPR tournament to displace the fish and disrupt the lagoon ecosystem. Just what we need!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Rule 19 is pretty funny.


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

> Great, another non CPR tournament to displace the fish and disrupt the lagoon ecosystem. Just what we need!


I'm with Matty, seams like there is a tournament ever other weekend and everyone is a guide. It is making it hard to have fun out on the water anymore!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> Great, another non CPR tournament to displace the fish and disrupt the lagoon ecosystem. Just what we need!


I would be willing to say that 95% of the fish caught in this tourney come from Shotgun and north…

Either way, these tournaments are a blast. Can't wait for them to start up again !


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Count me out


----------

